# More herping pics Melbourne



## cheekabee (Mar 27, 2013)

These are just a few herping pics some from a while ago that I haven't post on APS. 
I've posted these few pics of the little whip recently in another thread but thought I'd add these as well.

Snakes 




Wild little whip snake eating marbled gecko by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Wild little whip snake eating marbled gecko by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Wild little whip snake eating marbled gecko by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Small eyed snake(Cryptophis nigrescens) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern tiger snake(Notechis scutatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern tiger snake(Notechis scutatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



lowlands copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

I got these pics helping Ollie Sherlock relocate a few snakes on the Mornington




Eastern tiger snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



lowland copper head by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

Rubbish pic but shows the colour in this copper head 



Lowland copperhead by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


Frogs 




Growing grass frog(Litoria raniformis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Spotted Marsh frog(Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

Lizards 

These few pic were taken quite a while ago but haven't posted them on APS 




Female Tussock Skink(Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Cunningham skink(Egernia cunninghami) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Delicate(Lampropholis delicata) skink eggs by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Black Rock Skink(Egernia saxatilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Gipsland water Dragon(Physignathus lesueurii howitti) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 27, 2013)

WOW!
all found around Melbourne?
Nice!


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 28, 2013)

liking the copper head mate!


----------



## Chicken (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey akash, great pics man!
Where abouts did you see the black rock skink? We saw them at You-Yangs but couldn't get pics.
Good job!


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Chicken said:


> We saw them at You-Yangs but couldn't get pics.



i wonder why!
'i give up' ,, hahaha!


----------



## Chicken (Mar 28, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> i wonder why!
> 'i give up' ,, hahaha!




haha it went too deep in the crack..


----------



## cheekabee (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep found them in the U yangs but this was a while ago maybe last year. Heres another pic that I've posted.



Black Rock Skink(Egernia saxatilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## cheekabee (Mar 31, 2013)

nickg said:


> WOW!
> all found around Melbourne?
> Nice!


Hey mate, all these pics were pretty much all taken around Melbourne the furthest being the youyangs there are water dragons along the Yarra river.


----------

